# We are soooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Help Needed)



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Big thanks go out to *GrandpaD* and *Adam Eakle* for helping us make it possible to bring the *Boys and Girls Club of Salt Lake* to the *Doug Miller Tribute Party* at Rockport on February 4th! 8)

The UWC wanted to have the opportunity to expose some children to ice fishing and GrandpaD and Adam were kind enough to allow us to bring these kids along and expose them to something that they may have never had the opportunity to experience before.

The future of outdoor sporting depends on the rising generations and we are _so excited_ to have the opportunity to take *40 kids* out for their first ice fishing trip! We are excited to give these kids the opportunity to try something new, enrich their lives and share our passion for the outdoors with them, but we need help!

We are currently looking for volunteers as well as donors for this event and are relying on our community of friends and family to make this a once in a lifetime experience for these great kids.

We are looking for the following:

*-Ice fishing gear*. Rods, reels, lures , tents, buckets, camp chairs, fish finders and everything in between.

*-$Money$*. We don't need a ton of money, but won't turn down a dime. All funds will be earmarked specifically for this event and future youth events. No amount is too small and will go a long way! (see link below ***)

*-Clothing*. Any and all kids warm weather clothing is needed. We'd like to see this event several hundred strong in years to come, so a surplus of toasty winter clothes will be an awesome asset! But we are currently in need of boots, pants, coats, gloves and hats for the kids to wear.

*-Volunteers*. We will need adults who know what they are doing to show these kids the ropes. If you've got the time, we've got the kids!

*-Pass it on!* Please let your friends, relatives and neighbors (Even if relatives and neighbors aren't actually "friends  ) know of what we are doing. Please post this on your facebook and other social networks, feel free to put my information and the UWC facebook link on there.

*** You can donate via credit card or Paypal @ https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=4DJZJ9NCD34P6

If you are interested in helping in any of the ways listed above, please PM one of the following individuals: *Bax*, Treehugnhuntr,* or *bullsnot* for further information.

If you would like to make a financial donation to this worthy cause, but dont want to use paypal or a credit card, please PM one of us for additional information.

Thanks to everybody that has made this possible and thanks in advance to those who are willing to help out!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: We are soooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Help Neede*

PM sent! 
"Give a man a fish, and you know the rest... But teach children to fish and they may just feed you." :lol:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: We are soooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Help Neede*

Pm sent to Bax. This sounds fun and I hope there is a lot of support from this forum!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: We are soooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Help Neede*

Bax,
If people have extra ice rods, chairs etc, that they can bring for the kids to use for the day, will that work?
Or do you need all items to be donated and not just loaned for the day?

As a reminder, all kids age 12 and older will need at least a day fishing license.

This will be a great event and I'm sure that many of our UWN members will be there to help.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: We are soooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Help Neede*

What ages of kids will be there?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: We are soooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Help Neede*

Ages 6 to 16 will be attending.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: We are soooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Help Neede*



Grandpa D said:


> Bax,
> If people have extra ice rods, chairs etc, that they can bring for the kids to use for the day, will that work?
> Or do you need all items to be donated and not just loaned for the day?
> 
> ...


Grandpa,

We are soliciting and have had commitments for "loaners" which is awesome, but difficult to count on. The commitment vs. show rate usually hovers around 50% for these types of things. So yes, we absolutely want any kind of assistance that people are willing to give, but would like to actually receive donations as well, so we can be sure to have everything we need for all of the kids.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: We are soooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Help Neede*

Maybe I'm just dumb...I went to the UWC link provided to donate and I don't see where you donate. Please help.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: We are soooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Help Neede*

I talked with Lance at Anglers Den in Roy and he'll do up an ice rod/reel and have it ready to go for a donation from the Den. We're also having Lance do up another ice rod/reel setup for a K2 donation. I will pickup the items after the 16th of Jan and give to Grandpa D. These setups will be guranteed to catch fish for the young'ns that receive them...


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: We are soooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Help Neede*



bwhntr said:


> Maybe I'm just dumb...I went to the UWC link provided to donate and I don't see where you donate. Please help.


Right here!

http://www.unitedwildlifecooperative.org/_MEMBERSHIP.html


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: We are soooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Help Neede*



k2muskie said:


> I talked with Lance at Anglers Den in Roy and he'll do up an ice rod/reel and have it ready to go for a donation from the Den. We're also having Lance do up another ice rod/reel setup for a K2 donation. I will pickup the items after the 16th of Jan and give to Grandpa D. These setups will be guranteed to catch fish for the young'ns that receive them...


Awesome! Thanks Kim!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: We are soooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Help Neede*

I have some jackets and some bibs that I can donate permanently and I have some rods and reels that I can loan out... Where can I drop them off?


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: We are soooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Help Neede*



Nambaster said:


> I have some jackets and some bibs that I can donate permanently and I have some rods and reels that I can loan out... Where can I drop them off?


You can drop them off at my house. Just call me!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: We are soooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Help Neede*

Holy Crap! I have messed up! I thought I was entered into an ice fishing contest on Feb. 11th and I just found out it is scheduled for Feb. 4th!!!! My Bad! I am very sorry folks but I won't make it to this shindig at Rockport....Sorry!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: We are soooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Help Neede*

Great responses everyone!

This is going to be a blast to see these kid's faces when they reel in a fish for the first time!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: We are soooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Help Neede*

I just updated the link to paypal.

Small donations will go a long way. We'll need to purchase licenses and a host of other things for the kids.

Thanks everyone!

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?c ... ZJ9NCD34P6


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: We are soooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Help Neede*

OK! I have my priorities straightened out...I have dropped the fishing contest in order to be at this Rockport happening! There are at least three of us available to help some of the kids catch a fish or two!
What time do you want us to be at the ramp?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: We are soooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Help Neede*

We are planning on having the kids up there at 10:00AM. So if you can be there about 9:30, that would be perfect.

Ideally we know that the fishing will be better earlier, but trying to get kids out of bed early on a Saturday morning might be difficult


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: We are soooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Help Neede*



Bax* said:


> We are planning on having the kids up there at 10:00AM. So if you can be there about 9:30, that would be perfect.
> 
> Ideally we know that the fishing will be better earlier, but trying to get kids out of bed early on a Saturday morning might be difficult


Not to mention its colder than a titches witty before the sun comes up. Warmer start time temps will help immeasurably with their enjoyment.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: We are soooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Help Neede*



Treehugnhuntr said:


> I just updated the link to paypal.
> 
> Small donations will go a long way. We'll need to purchase licenses and a host of other things for the kids.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure an exemption can be granted for the licenses.
Title 23, chapter 19 section 14.5 may get this event around the license requirements if the group qualifies.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: We are soooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Help Neede*

Hmm, I talked to Roger Wilson, the Aquatics Chief for awhile yesterday and he didn't say anything about it. I know we discussed veterans having recently requested an exemption so they could free licenses and that they were rejected.

I'll have to look into it. Thanks Troll.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: We are soooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Help Neede*

I just glanced over the rules and I believe if the Division wants to qualify the Boys and Girls club they can.


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: We are soooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Help Neede*

This IS Going to be one fun outing!!!!!!


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: We are soooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Help Neede*

Let Me know What I can do BAX!!!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: We are soooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Help Neede*

We have received some great donations of boots, gloves, and hats. Anything people are willing to donate would be greatly appreciated. We want these kids to stay warm and have a good time. 

Please PM me if you have anything I can pick up. Thanks, Jerry..... 8)


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: We are soooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Help Neede*

I found a couple jackets in my house that are in great shape. They don't fit me anymore and we would be willig to donate them. Any places/members in SLC that I can drop them off to? Do you even need this type of thing? PM me with the details.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: We are soooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Help Neede*



tye dye twins said:


> I found a couple jackets in my house that are in great shape. They don't fit me anymore and we would be willig to donate them. Any places/members in SLC that I can drop them off to? Do you even need this type of thing? PM me with the details.


Yes! PM sent. Thanks!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: We are soooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Help Neede*



horsesma said:


> tye dye twins said:
> 
> 
> > I found a couple jackets in my house that are in great shape. They don't fit me anymore and we would be willig to donate them. Any places/members in SLC that I can drop them off to? Do you even need this type of thing? PM me with the details.
> ...


I can pick em up too if horsesma cant. Thanks for the offer! 8)


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: We are soooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Help Neede*

We have received some great donations of boots, gloves, and hats. Anything people are willing to donate would be greatly appreciated. We want these kids to stay warm and have a good time.

Please PM me if you have anything I can pick up. Thanks, Jerry..... 

Thank you all for the donations. Keep them coming!


----------

